# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  نِِـڪُت باڷـإنجُڷـَيِزي ..(Smiling/إبٌتٍسُمِۋا) ..غُيَرۋا جـُۋ ..

## ليلاس

* السلام عليكم ..

~

~*


*A teenage girl had been talking on the phone for about half an hour, and then she hung up. 



Wow!," said her father, "That was short. You usually talk for two hours. What happened?" 



"Wrong number," replied the girl.



الترجمة:..


**مراهقة كانت تتكلم على الهاتف تقريباً لمدة نصف ساعة، ثم أقفلت الخط.



قال الأب: " وااو ، لقد كانت المكالمة قصييرة. من عادتك إن تتكلمي لمدة ساعتين، فمالذي حدث؟".



قالت البنت: " كان الرقم خطأ " !!



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*





?" JACK: "Would you punish me for something I didn't do 

" TEACHER:" Of course not. 

." JACK: "Good, because I haven't done my homework 







الترجمة:..


**جاك: " هل ستعاقبني على شيء لم أفعله؟ "



الاستاذ: " بالطبع لا "



جاك: " جيد، فأنا لم أفعل الواجب"







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*





One day a college professor of Psychology was greeting his new college class.



He stood up in front of the class and said, "Would everyone who thinks he or she is stupid please stand up?" o 



After a minute or so of silence, a young man stood up.



a "Well, hello there sir. So you actually think you're a moron?" the professor asked.



The kid replied, "No sir, I just didn't want to see you standing there all by yourself."







الترجمة:..


**في يوم من الأيام كان بروفيسور علم النفس في الجامعة يرحب بطلابه الجدد.



وقف في وسط الصف وقال: " أيستطيع كل من يظن نفسه أنه غبي بأن يقف الآن رجاءً؟ "



بعد دقيقة من الصمت .. وقف شاب ، ثم قال:" أهلاً سيدي " 



قال البروفيسور: " إذاً ..أنت تظن بأنك أخرق؟". فأجابه الشاب: " كلا سيدي. فقط لم أشأ أن أراك واقفاً لوحدك" !!! 





***-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*









Two boys were arguing when the teacher entered the room. 



The teacher says, "Why are you arguing?" 



One boy answers, "We found a ten dollar bill and decided to give it to whoever tells the biggest lie." 



"You should be ashamed of yourselves," said the teacher, "When I was your age I didn't even know what a lie was." 



The boys gave the ten dollars to the teacher.







**الترجمة:..


**صبيان كانا يتشاجران عندما دخل الاستاذ الصف.



الأستاذ: : " لماذا تتشاجران؟ "



قال أحد منهما: " لقد وجدنا فئة عشرة دولار، وقد قررنا بأن نعطيها لمن يقول أعظم الكذبة".



قال الاستاذ: " يجب أن تشعرا بالخجل من نفسيكما. عندما كنت في مثل سنكم ..لم أكن أعلم ماهي الكذبة أصلاً ".

*

*فقام الصبيان وأعطوا العشرة دولار إلى الاستاذ !!
*


*ممآ أعجبت به ..~و أتمنى يعجبكم كذلك ..~*

----------

